# 2016 muzzy done!



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Got it done yesterday morning. Pine valley unit. First deer with a muzzleloader. Saw lots of bucks. Some bigger and some smaller. But when a opportunity opens up...take it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Real great buck!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice buck...and it's great to know that hunting will still be allowed in 2106. Is your time machine a DeLorean?


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats. That is so neat. How far away was he when you shot him with your muzzleloader? Love the comment about the future LOL!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha I hope I'm still around in 2106 about an 100yd shot. In the scrub oak. He was with a couple of other fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Still trying to get my first buck with the muzzy. Congrats.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your first muzzy success! Very well done!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice buck!


----------

